# Anyone have a cat too



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got my 2 year old Maltese yesterday (what a love she is) - however my cat wants to eat her food - Is there a problem with a cat eating her food (she is not eating the cats) I feed Lexi (the maltese) Blue wilderness


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I know there are better folks on this board to answer your questions, but I just wanted to give your thread a "bump".


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I know that dogs shouldn't eat cat food, but don't know about cats eating dog food. I would think that there are nutrients specific to cats in their food just as in dog food.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you leaving the food out? I am of the opinion that if your fluff doesn't eat all of his/her food you should remove it....out of cat's reach. Even if it isn't harmful for your cat to eat dog food...it is harmful for him/her to eat too MUCH food. You don't want a fat cat, now do you?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, and welcome. 
taurine is an ingredient in cat food that they do need so she's missing that if she's not eating her own food, I don't think it's in dog food. My cat sometimes nibbles the dogs food (actually I put down his food last week and she stepped ahead of him and had a few bites while he looked at me, lay down and waited his turn, lol). 

The cat's also on a prescription diet but since she's so old now, I indulge her and I know she doesn't eat much, because I don't often leave the dog food down for long. I only left the dog food down all day (or for several hours etc) when he was a puppy and needed to eat frequently. If the cat likes to eat all the dog's food, I would not leave it out. My cat just nibbles.


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Nothing to worry about. I've have cats and dogs my whole life (I'm 32). My cats always seem to eat the dogs food from time to time. Sometimes I think it's just because it's different....and sometimes I think they do it just so they can say "I Can!!"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My cats always seem to eat the dogs food from time to time. Sometimes I think it's just because it's different....and sometimes I think they do it just so they can say "I Can!!"[/QUOTE]


Definitely LOL they just want to make sure they know who's the boss.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I have always has dogs and cats together. I put the cat food up on a ledge so the dog can't get it and feed the dog in my office with the door closed. I don't think there's a problem if they nibble each other's food once in a while, but if you have one eating all the food, you will have a very fat cat or dog! Noah is such a piggy, he would be so fat if I let him eat the cat food too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine loves dog food and the vet said it was fine but I do try to keep it awy from him so he doesn't eat all their food. The fluffs love his food too,little buggers...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I, too, feed the cats up high so the dogs can't get it. I leave kibble down for the dogs all the time, and have only occasionally seen a cat eat it. (anybody want a cat, or two, or three?)


----------

